
Reddit: Modern JavaScript developer workflow makes me sad - mnmlsm
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5fphiw/modern_js_developer_workflow_makes_me_sad/
======
ng12
I think he means "modern software development makes me sad". Java is no better
-- I've used projects built on Ant, Maven, Gradle, and now Bazel. All of them
had problems like this. The only reason JavaScript seems different is because
the "modernization" is more recent.

